# Maltese Up For Adoption In NJ



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

* Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. This is my first post but I'm mom to three Yorkies and one Morkie (Maltese/Yorkie). All three of my Yorkies were rescues and my Morkie I got out of the classified section of our local newspaper from a woman who bought her and couldn't keep her. Anyway, I'm posting here in case anyone In New Jersey (Barnegate NJ) may be looking for another Maltese. There was yet another ad placed in our local paper for a six month old Maltese boy, neutered and has all his shots up for adoption for $500. I went to see him today and he is well taken care of, and has a great disposition. The people who have him are retired and feel that he's too much for them. I told them that I would place the info. on the Maltese forum and also on my YorkieTalk that I belong to. The woman is particular in the home he goes to. She wants to be sure he's ina a good home. He is currently about 4 to 5 pounds and based on my experience I would say he's probably going to be in the range of around seven pounds full grown. I do not have a lot of experience on the Maltese as my Tia is my first and she's a mix like I said of Maltese/Yorkie but this little guy I can tell you would make a great dog for someone. Anyway, if anyone in NJ is interested he is located in Barnegate NJ (exit 67 on the pkwy) the phone number to call is 609-607-9872. He seems to be very healthy, and he's been very well taken care of. Also as I said he has all his shots, papers and has been neutered already. Great deal and a great dog for someone. They are asking $500 for him to a good home only. Oh and he loves kids. I brought my 10 year old with me and he just loved him. Elaine*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I hope he is adopted by a loving family soon.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh that's happy and sad news.








Your are so nice to help, I don't live anywhere near and if I know anyone I will tell them. 
I really hope he gets a good home soon. Glad they are wanting him to go to a good home.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

just wanted to say Welcome, Elaine!







Tia is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Elaine, how nice of you to post the info. Something that a buyer might want to know is where did the seller get him? Did she say?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*HMMMmmm, do I want 3?? I would take 10 if I could...I may know of someone, I have put a call into them.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

* Hi again guys. Thanks for the welcome. What I was told by the people was that he did not come from a petstore. I was told that he was bought from a breeder in Chicago, and was flown accompanied to NY for them. Apparantly, the breeder had someone who was taking a trip to NY and agreed to fly him to them. The only other info. I recall was that there were two in the litter (I think that is what the woman said). She said that the breeder was a private home / not a puppymill. I can't verify it, just reiterating what was told to me. Again though the pup seems very very nice. I don't know standard for a Maltese but he would for sure would make a nice family dog for someone. Elaine*


----------

